# Waterland Tub Box turtle enclosure



## lynnedit (Jan 7, 2014)

I was lucky enough to get this Waterland Medium Land tub off of craigslist for $75.

Here it is, set up for an ornate Box turtle (who was a little put out when he slipped off of the log, lol):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI5k6s2Qjbc


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 7, 2014)

beautiful ,thank you,love a nice set up.heathly happy tort....whats floating in the water?


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 7, 2014)

Just some tiles sitting there, I forgot to 'neaten' them up, lol

She is a little scalawag, very curious.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 7, 2014)

Very nice. Very nice.


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 7, 2014)

she must be new to you as she is not listed .best of luck .i love my boxies very much too.


----------



## terryo (Jan 7, 2014)

Fantastic! If I didn't see the sides of the tub I would think it was outside.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks, all.
She is new, I am 'fostering' her for a local rescue. How could someone have given her up?
I think we'll be making it permanent.


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 8, 2014)

Beautiful enclosure! I love it.


----------



## julietteq (Jan 8, 2014)

lovely setup !


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow, that is an amazing indoor set up! I want to live there! She is sooo cute you need to keep her.  Could you give the layout? tub size...a drawing of your layout along with a list of materials. That is a beautiful indoor enclosure for a box turtle . Great job! She is lucky to have you.Also can you use a filter to keep the water clean or do you do water changes daily?


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice I likes I likes . I agree can you give use a run down.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jan 8, 2014)

Beautiful. You guys are all making me want a boxie.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 8, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## kathyth (Jan 8, 2014)

I love everything about it!
You stole the waterland tub ðŸ˜ŠðŸ˜Š


----------



## wellington (Jan 8, 2014)

Cracked up in his panic of the fall. I think,you should make him perminent. He looks so friendly and handsome too. Love the enclosure. You do great designing.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 8, 2014)

I referred to it as a 'he' initially, but she is a 'she', lol. I know, Barb, her reaction to slipping off of the log makes me laugh every time.

Anyway, she is very outgoing. But also won't tolerate another boxie in there- I know they are supposed to be good in groups, but I guess there is the odd boxie that is best off alone. I tried to put in the Eastern female, and this one followed her around intimidating/poking her with her beak. 
Cheeky thing.
The Eastern female is so shy, I didn't want her to have to deal with that.
Other boxies might do OK.

As far as dimensions, it is the medium water land tub; 70"L x 32"W x 14"H, water area is 3 gallons.
I installed a bulkhead drain with a shut off valve (cringed as I drilled into the WL tub), so it drains easily into a 5 gallon bucket. I have a rubber liner for traction and because the drain is a few mm's above the base, so the liner displaces the water for draining.
I can lift and empty the 5 gal bucket into a nearby laundry sink with filter over drain. I plan to get a coil hose to fill the water area up. I tried the Python product to empty and refill, but I think the water is too shallow, and also perhaps my faucet flow is too weak.
https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&sa=X&ei=fBvOUtrBDojvoASKg4LwBw&ved=0CK0BELkk

Water area is large enough that I will change every 2-3 days. The tortoise nerd in me is researching potential DIY filters, but with the 'debri' that they produce, the filter has to be very forgiving, or have a pre filter, or something. Still working on that.

Supplies:
2 cubic feet of organic topsoil.
Chopped/dried leaves that I saved.
A piece of shelving over one side that rests on the WL lip, extra leaves stuffed underneath. Fake ivy on top.
About five 4" house plants on sale, immersed in the soil or on shelf. From TT safe list.
Driftwood with fake ivy woven on it. Driftwood log on ground.
Basking area has a large flat stone and small cement paver, and a small container with a stone and sphagnum moss that I keep wet to help with humidity.
Moss in foreground was lifted from my backyard. This is the PNW, after all.
Lighting is a 36" Reptisun 5.0, soon to be expanded to 48". 
Garden wire bent over each short side with plastic zip tied to it to help hold in warmth and as a rest for the tube fluorescent.
Heating: 60w black bulb trained on water area 24/7.
2 brooder fixtures hanging on chain from ceiling, 100w black lights. Placed in middle but on opposite sides (one over basking area).
So the only 'light' is the Reptisun; I followed TerryO's advice to keep it more forest like and less harsh.
No night heat, but the laundry room is heated.

As far as a picture, I would be hopeless at that. However, my fellow tortoise lover, Katie (biochemnerd) is going to take some 'glamour shots' of this boxie tomorrow for the rescue site, so maybe I can get out the step ladder and take an aerial view, lol. Or stand on the dryer? :O
I will sure work on that!


----------



## edwardbo (Jan 8, 2014)

i dont think any filter can really do a decent job on that small a body of water .if you have the time feed her then soak her somwhere alse for a few ,she should have a bowel movment ,then put her back. thank you for the beautiful post. thats what tort keeping is about....


dont fall of the dryer!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 8, 2014)

Use the python hose and sink attachment without the gravel tube. The shallow aspect will no longer be an issue. It will work perfectly for you without that "bigger hose" on the end


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the details!


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 8, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Use the python hose and sink attachment without the gravel tube. The shallow aspect will no longer be an issue. It will work perfectly for you without that "bigger hose" on the end



Perfect! That makes sense, because the gravel tube took FOREVER to fill. I'll give it another go.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 8, 2014)

The gravel vacuum works great when needed...but you don't need it  
I'm expecting you'll love it too just using the hose.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 9, 2014)

Bingo, Heather! The Python tube system worked very well w/o the gravel tube. Thanks!

Here is the best 'aerial view' I could get. 




And the box turtle trying to climb up to see what I am doing.




Sadly, the rescue may be taking her back as one of the box turtles that they keep permanently. So we will see what happens.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been using the python for 12 years  glad you got to experience some of it's wonderful-ness, lol

What?! They can't take her back- Not after the beautiful home you created for her! 
Keep us posted. We will root for whatever side you want.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 9, 2014)

I know. We'll see what happens. It is an area that needs a box turtle, regardless.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow, the ariel view looks great. I love her being curious.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 11, 2014)

I get to keep her, I get to keep her!!!!!


----------



## terryo (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm so happy for that little box turtle....and for you too.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 11, 2014)

lynnedit said:


> I get to keep her, I get to keep her!!!!!



Yeahhh!! They would be CRAZY not to let you adopt her. Ok drum roll and the name is......


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 11, 2014)

Yay  I'm happy for both of you!


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 11, 2014)

Her name is Fiona. 
And now to plan her outside enclosure...*rubs hands together*


----------



## AnnV (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RE: Waterland Tub Box turtle enclosure*



lynnedit said:


> Her name is Fiona.
> And now to plan her outside enclosure...*rubs hands together*



LOL
Happy for you both. She is mighty cute.
Incredible job on her enclosure!


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't forget to share your outdoor enclosure plans and ideas!


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 11, 2014)

You too!


----------



## WilliamB (Jan 11, 2014)

*Sv: Waterland Tub Box turtle enclosure*

Looks great. Cant wait to see what you do with the outdoor pen


----------

